# Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde



## mixxed_up (19. Mai 2013)

*Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Moin Kameraden 

Der erste Teil der Reise zum Erebor liegt ja bereits hinter uns und dieses Weihnachten wird der Mittelteil der Geschichte ins Kino kommen: Smaugs Einöde.
Wie man ja bereits von DHdR - Die zwei Türme weiß, ist der zweite Teil einer solchen Trilogie ja ohne Anfang und ohne richtiges Ende. Alos handelt es sich hierbei wohl um das schwerste Stück Arbeit für Peter Jackson. 

Es ist klar, dass der erste Teil des Hobbits nicht jedem gefallen hat - mich stört zum Beispiel der überaus digitale Look, der den Herr der Ringe Filmen noch nicht anhing (auch wenn der zugegebenermaßen in meiner 3D-Version nicht so auffällig ist wie in 2D). Auch der bleiche Ork - Azog - gefällt mir in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich. Sieht eher aus wie ein Kind von Kratos aus God of War.  Außerdem wurde König Thrór nicht in der Schlacht von Azanulbizar getötet - seine Ermordung durch Azog war erst der Grund für diese Schlacht, der einen Rachekrieg gegen die Orks auslöste. Azog wurde von Dain Eisenfuß getötet. Er dürfte daher eigentlich gar nicht auftauchen. Aber ich denke, das ist ein verschmerzbarer Makel, um dem Film mehr Inhalt zu geben. Nichts desto Trotz hab ich Mittelerde im letzten Akt wiedererkannt, die Szene mit den Adlern ist z.B. zum Weinen schön.  Wie seht ihr das?

Ich erhoffe mir vom zweiten Hobbit, dass jener Elemente mit einbringt, die man im Herrn der Ringe noch nicht gesehen hat. Da scheint mir der Drache perfekt für zu sein. Und ich hätte gern eine Begegnung mit Beorn. Auch die Hallen von Thranduil werden wohl interessant sein zu sehen, denn auch Legolas hat wieder einen Auftritt.  Weiß jemand, wann ein Trailer erscheint?


----------



## Low (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Ich denke, bei dem Film liegt der Fokus hauptsächlich bei Gandalf und seinen Erlebnissen. Gandalf trennte sich im Buch als sie den Düsterwald erreichten vom Rest und zog alleine weiter.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Mai 2013)

Fokus hauptsächlich bei Gandalf würde ich so nicht sagen. Wahrscheinlich wird der Aufbau sehr den zwei Türmen ähneln, wo es ja auch mehrere parallel existierende Story-Lines gibt, die miteinander verknüpft sind. Schließlich soll auch Smaug getötet, die Waldelben besucht und der Erebor erkundet werden.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juni 2013)

Und der erste Trailer ist da:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmmTIRAg5K0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hat da denn keiner was zu zu sagen?


----------



## Low (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Schick schick 

Das warten fällt mir aber dadruch nicht leichter


----------



## Timsu (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Man hätte den Drachen nicht spoilern sollen...


----------



## Low (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Naja den Drachen sah man schon im ersten Teil^^


----------



## Timsu (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Das "Gesicht" des Drachen hat man doch im ersten Teil nicht gesehen, wurde doch immer gerade so verdeckt/nicht gezeigt, oder?


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Juni 2013)

Im ersten Teil hat man im Prinzip nur das Auge gesehen, Plus die umliegende Haut. Nicht viel, aber meines Erachtens genug um auch den Rest zu erahnen. Und was soll an dem Drachen überhaupt ein Spoiler sein? Jeder weiß doch wie ein Drache aussieht, und dass dort einer vorkommr und so weiter weiß man auch.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*



Low schrieb:


> Schick schick
> 
> Das warten fällt mir aber dadruch nicht leichter


 
//*sign*..

Tja, ja Peter Jackson....immer "schön früh im Jahr" die Leute schon gxxx machen..


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Juli 2013)

Naja, die Dreharbeiten werden jetzt endgültig abgeschlossen sein.  Hoffen wir, dass Peter noch das Silmarillion macht.


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Endlich wieder neues Fantasy-Futter Allerdings fehlte mir beim "Hobbit" eben das gewisse etwas, das die HdR-Trilogie so unverkennbar gemacht hat. Ich und ein Kollege haben uns damals alle 3 Filme nacheinander! im Kino gegönnt. Danach haben wir uns gefragt, was soll jetzt in dem Genre noch nachkommen Jackson hatte damals schon alle Register gezogen und der Welt ein filmisches Meisterwerk hinterlassen, das schwer zu übertreffen ist.

Gruß


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Wers noch nicht kennt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Llxv8omjfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razier (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie man die Szenen mit dem Nekromanten umsetzen wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Juli 2013)

Razier schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie man die Szenen mit dem Nekromanten umsetzen wird.



Episch. Das scheint schonmal sicher.  Das bisschen, was man von Sauron im ersten Teil gesehen hat, passte schonmal zu der körperlosen Gestalt.


----------



## micsterni14 (31. Juli 2013)

Sauron?Necromancer?Hab ich was verpasst?

Ich sollte vllt erwähnen das es Met gab...

Mfg


----------



## Low (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Der Nekromanten im ersten Hobbit Film war bzw. ist Sauron. ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (1. August 2013)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Sauron?Necromancer?Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Ich sollte vllt erwähnen das es Met gab...
> 
> Mfg



Met.... Immer diese Wikinger.


----------



## Low (25. September 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

Gibt es irgendeine Neuigkeit?


----------



## Low (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Diskussion: Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde*

12 Tage dauert es noch bis der nächste Teil in den deutschen Kinos anläuft. 

Peter hat auf seinem YT Kanal neues Behind the Scenes Video veröffentlicht.


----------

